# pork belly size first time bacon



## loppy (Jul 25, 2014)

Going to try making bacon on my master built xl smoker. Any one have any idea size of pork belly to start with.thanks


----------



## georgia boy (Jul 26, 2014)

start off with a test run  1 lb.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 26, 2014)

BIG!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## loppy (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks will be updates


----------



## loppy (Aug 1, 2014)

Going to smoke bacon on Sunday been in brine for week. Need to know what temp to start thanks


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 11, 2014)

You want to the the IT to 150.  don't go any higher.  At that point it's ready to be fried.

As for temps, you have a choice of cold smoke or a hotter smoke.  I would go with the hotter smoke.  Smoke it at 225F until you get the IT of 150.  Thats how I would do it.

Disclaimer:  I've cured a number of pork belly's but haven't smoked any.  I've read a lot about it and that is my suggestion.  hopefully one of the pro's will tell you if I'm right or if I should sit back and just listen.  lol  Good luck.


----------



## twisted minds (Aug 11, 2014)

Only if you plan to eat it without reheating after initial smoke do you need to bring it up to that high of IT, even then at 225 you are going to render out fat before the IT is reached. Try not to smoke at over 180 till IT of 152 is reached. If you plan on only eating it cooked in the frying pan like the majority of bacon, you only need to smoke it in the colder ranges, preferably not over 110 F.  I will typically cold smoke mine at around 80 F for 10 to 12 hours, longer in the smoker, more pronounced smoke flavor.  Depending on the smoke you want in the finished product and smoker type you use (I'm old school with an all wood smokehouse), you can smoke for as little as a couple hours, wrap, refrigerate a couple days, slice, package.  Make sure you let the slab dry and form a pellicle in the fridge unwrapped at least overnight before putting in the smoker for best smoke adhesion and penetration.  Before smoking make sure you slice off a test piece and fry up to gauge the salt level, if it tastes too salty, you can soak in clean water for an hour or so to help desalinate.  Again make sure you dry the slab and let it from the pellicle before smoking if you do soak.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bearcarver's tutorial is what I use now. I've smoked cold and warm, and his warm way works best for me. I would never smoke hot, as I don't want to pre-cook the bacon, but that is just my opinion.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky


----------

